# Disposing of waste



## Knight165 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi.
I'm currently looking into purchasing a RV and am trying to gather as much information as possible before the purchase.
First off...thank you in advance for any replies. I'm sure they will be helpful, as I have read through the forums here and am impressed with the nature of the users here.
I was wondering how the waste generated during trips is disposed of both on the road and when you finally get back home and are closing up the vehicle until the next trip.
Also, I have a dog. I was wondering about places that let you use the facilities for overnight parking. Are there alot of places that restrict pets in thier facilities? I don't mean letting the dog run around the area...but actually being in the RV and an occasional walk? 

Thanks

M.K.
Knight165


----------



## kitfoxjh (Nov 19, 2004)

Disposing of waste

M.K., Most campgrounds I have been in, are pet friendly and it hasn't been a problem. If all pet owners would clean up after their pets, there would be a lot less problems. There are a few places with restrictions, but I have never been in one or actually seen one. Also most rest stops have walk areas for pets.

There are some rest stops that also have dump sites, but not too many. Most of the time you can dump your tanks at the campground you are staying at before you leave.


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 19, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Dumps are found in campgrounds, some state interstate rest stops, Flying J stations, etc.  Also go to rvdumps.com for more.


----------



## Poppa (Nov 19, 2004)

Disposing of waste

MK

Same as John H, I have not been to a camp ground yet that dosen'thave a disposal site. Even the ones that don't have a sewer hook up at the camp site ususally have a dump station. As for on the road, most state rest stops have waste facilities.

Unless we are on a long trip coming home, we clean up at the camp grpund and add a little water to our waste tanks with a dose of chemicals, that way when you get home and set up for a couple weeks there is no unpleasant odors.

As to the fresh water tanks, if you fill with city water there is normally enough chlorine to keep the tanks fresh. For a long down time though, I add a little plain bleach  (about a cup) to my fresh water tank. I never refill my fresh water tank until I am ready to depart.

If you get a class A, B, or C motor home, a trick on fuel is to fill up when you get back to your home base because it will keep the condensation out and when you get ready to travel, you don't have to stop for fuel. If you are going to be down for a while there are several treatments to add to the gas or diesel to keep it fresh. Especially diesel because if you get condensation in it and the temperature gets right it will grow a bacteria that will clog your filters up in a heart beat.

As for pets, have not run into any camp grounds that don't allow them. They can't run free though. and for the most part buy you a pooper scooper. 
Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 19, 2004)

Disposing of waste

I will just add to what has been said, as it is all good information. I have seen RV parks with restrictions on dogs. There are some that do not allow pets at all, but not too many. There are also some that restict certain breeds, most commonly Pit Bulls and Rotweilers. Many have a size limit, but seldom is that strictly enforced unless there is a large dog that is frightening visitors. I did see that rull enforced just a month ago. If you get a good campground guide, they will usually tell you of any pet restrictions or exclusions. The one from Trailer Life is the one that we find to be the best. 

As to dumping your tanks, if you are in an RV park or a governmetn campground, most do have dump stations, but a few public ones that have no hook-ups do not. And if you go out and boondock where there is no campground you will need a place to dump. There are usually some places that do have dump facilities, although they may charge a fee for use. We used to go to a gas/propane station that had a dump which charged unless you purchased gas or propane. As was mentioned Flying J's have dump stations at the truck stops, but not at the gas stations. AmBest also usually has a dump and quite a few others do also. If you talk with your RV dealer, he should be able to tell you who has a dump station. But please do use a proper dump station and not just any sewer drain.


----------



## Knight165 (Nov 20, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Thank you very much for all the information! That was quick too!
That's encouraging about pets in campgrounds...because that is one of the reasons I am deciding on purchasing an RV. My wife and I would love to visit family in Arizona and California regularly, but I don't feel comfortable leaving my dog with friends/family for long periods of time.  She is a golden/black lab mix, so it does not seem to be a problem as far as breed restrictions.

About waste disposal. It sounds like you guys all try and dispose somewhere before you get home, to minimize what is in the tanks. I live in NYC, but have a home in upstate New York which has a septic tank. Would I be able to pump into my septic tank at the end of a trip if necassary? 
Finally, I have been looking at quite a few models and am having a difficult time deciding on a size. It is just my wife and myself who would be traveling most of the time(and Smokey!). I don't really need the largest RV out there, but I definetly don't want to get caught short. Would a 27' vehicle be too small? I have plenty of acreage upstate, so storing the vehicle during "downtime" would not be a problem.

Thanks for making a newcomer to the site so welcome!
Hopefully, I can help a new guy out as well as you have someday.


M.K.
Knight165


----------



## kitfoxjh (Nov 20, 2004)

Disposing of waste

MK, Another thought. If you have a cleanout accessable in your home plumbing system, they do make pumps for RV's that will pump out through a garden hose. You could remove the cap or plug and pump out into your sewer system in a pinch.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 21, 2004)

Disposing of waste

If you go the pump out route thru a garden hose you need to buy a macerator type pump system that chews up the stuff from the black/gray tanks or your garden hose will get plugged up real quickly.  I dump at the campsite prior to heading home and don't use the water system (bath/toilet/etc) again until next time out.  I make sure I have treatment in the tank with some water also (unless stored for winter).
If you can find a unit with bumpouts/slideouts get it.  Makes all the difference in the world,even if it is a shorter model.
We take our dog (70lbs) and cat with us whenever we use the motorhome.  WE use the Trailer Life guide to make sure we don't stop at campgrounds that do not allow any or size restrictions on pets.  Most do allow them, but make sure you pick up after them and keep on leash and "try" to keep them from barking too much.
Enjoy and welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of RVing.
  :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:    :kiss:  :approve:


----------



## Knight165 (Nov 22, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Thanks again.
I think the best bet is to try and pump out before getting home. Sounds ALOT easier.
I'm really looking forward to getting and using an RV. My job allows for plenty of vacation time and even when not on vacation, I can have other guys work for me(payback is tough though :dead: ), so I should be able to get some very interesting trips in. With having the dog, my wife and I were hesitant to leave on extended trips...unless we could bring her. I've been thinking of getting an RV for a couple of years now and things just kind of fell in place.
Any tips on which models are better? They all seem very nice, but just like other vehicles...I'm sure some are better than others.
I will take your advice about the slideouts.It does seem like a better way to go to me.



M.K.
Knight165


----------



## Ed H. (Nov 22, 2004)

Disposing of waste

At your house, I assume you have a private septic system. Depending on how close the pipe from the house to the tank is to where the RV can be driven, it can be an easy job to dig up the pipe and cut in a 3" or 4" clean-out. Extend the pipe to ground level and pour a concrete pad about 2 ft. square around it. You will have your own private dumping station.


----------



## sp (Nov 25, 2004)

Disposing of waste

MK,

Our local (30 min drive) RV dealer/parts/service center has a dump station.

In a pinch, I back my TT up on the grass, slide the dump hose under the lid, and dump straight into the tank. I have a water hose close by so I can flush the waste tanks and hose. It is pretty easy.

I like Ed's idea about putting in a "T" between the house and tank also except for digging up the yard to get to the pipe.

Steve


----------



## Knight165 (Nov 25, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Thanks again guys. I'm about to put a loose stone patio over my septic tank, so I have to dig to the cleanout anyway to put a sleeve in, so putting in some sort of access with a hose hookup sounds like a great idea.
I've been searching and researching so many RV's and I'm really anxious to get to the dealers to check them out. I've decided to go with a brand new model.
I'm very glad I found this site....as I've been going through as many of the old posts as possible to pick up on the things that you guys have already been through. I drive a rig(sometimes...as little as possible anyway  )for the Fire Department, but I wonder....how do the Class A RV's(I'm looking at 30' or better rigs) handle in the bad weather? Is it the kind of thing where I might have to pull into the first stop during hard rains or snow? How have your experiences been with this. I love the New England States and Canada, so there would be a good chance of hitting some rough patches. 
Thanks for the input.


M.K.
Knight165


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 26, 2004)

Disposing of waste

MK,
I drive a Class A, 31 ft.  The wind can move me around if blowing pretty hard.  Rain has not been a problem, but I don't drive in real bad weather.  I get pushed over some when Semi goes by from the rear, so I hold on to steering wheel real tight when I see them coming.  Newer models may not have this problem with newer suspension, etc.  Mine is 89 Winn.  More will answer on this.


----------



## sepisllib (Nov 26, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Going to the larger class A solves some of those issues. At least for the ones built on the heavier chassis.

My Tourmaster is bothered very little by the side winds - I drove to Minneapolis two weeks ago and had 30 to 35 mph winds from the left side going and right side coming back. I could barely notice it.

The passing of semi trucks - either eay - hardly phase it.

On the other hand - If I stick this thing in snow or mud I may as well forget about getting it out without a tow truck.

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## Knight165 (Nov 26, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Archer, I was thinking about the larger trucks causing disturbance. Years ago, I drove a 26' straight body truck over the road and the passing semis would throw me around quite a bit.
About getting stuck in the snow...I guess that would be a real problem in a storm. If you were forced to pull over...you would probably have a heck of a time getting going again. I guess you reall have to stay on top of keeping the snow cleared from around the unit if it starts to pile up.


M.K.
Knight165


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 26, 2004)

Disposing of waste

MK, Yes  Semi's do tend to blow me around a little.  I can even feel it when I pass them.  It is not real bad, I just have to make sure I hold on to the steering wheel good.  If I had a "bus" like the one pictured above, I doubt that the wind would matter.  My old (89) little 31 Ft , Class A, Winn, Chieftain w/454 doesn't compare to it.  But, it gets me there, keeps the rain off my head, keeps me out of the North Ice/Snow all winter and it's paid for so I don't mind the little bit of wind surge when passing or being passed or a few gusts on the road......Good luck       :laugh:    :bleh:


----------



## sepisllib (Nov 26, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Understand - you do have to hold on when meeting some semi's with that rig. But - like you say - it's paid for and you enjoy it. My motto is to enjoy it - make sure it is well maintained and the best tires you can buy.

Yes - I paid cash for mine too.

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## Poppa (Nov 29, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Hey What about my 2 bits worth.
If you are looking into a nice class A, look at the top of the line older models. They have amenities that are way before their time.

In fact i passed through Tennessee and there is a 1980 + Foretravel about a 35 footer for about $13,000. I know waht the inside of these look like. No press board all wood paneling, probably Cherry wood like mine.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Hi Knight165,
Be careful about dumping into your home septic system if you have chemicals in your black sewage tanks.  The chemicals can destroy the bacteria that are in the septic system.


----------



## sepisllib (Nov 30, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Absolutely right - disposing of your waste into the septic system just one time could end up costing you a "pump out". Destroying your system is expensive.

Good Luck

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## sp (Dec 6, 2004)

Disposing of waste

I'm not sure the volume of chemicals in the black tank will effect the volume of waste in a home system. I'm figuring 4oz of chem from a 30 gallon black tank to 1000 gallon home tank.

How do we know for sure?

sp


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2004)

Disposing of waste

Does not take many ounces of chemical to kill bacteria that do the dirty work in a home septic system. Not worth the chance (AJMO).


----------

